# Guppies



## Yannick (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi

Do guppies loose there gravel spot straight after giving births because i have just had a batch of fry and I do not know who the mother was. I have one with a big gravel spot and you can still see the eyes is that the mother or is she going to give birth soon she is also big bellied.

cheers 

yann


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

she is probably preggo as well, either that or she is the one that just gave birth and she didnt get all of them out.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

what colors are your frys?sounds like you are going to have more soon.good luck


----------

